# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  نحوه استفاده از توکن های امضای دیجیتال در وب سایت

## mfeizi

سلام به همه دوستان

کسی در مورد اینکه چطوری میشه از طریق توکن های امضای دیجیتال که در دفاتر اسناد رسمی فروخته میشه برای فرم های وب سایت استفاده کرد اطلاعات داره؟

میخایم فرم لاگین سایت با استفاده از توکن های امضای دیجیتال انجام بشه تا هویت فرد کاملا مشخص باشه.

ممنون میشم اگه کسی تجربه ای تو این زمینه داره راهنمایی کنه که از کجا باید شروع کرد و چکار باید کرد

مرسی از همه دوستان

----------


## mfeizi

یعنی تا الان کسی تجربه ای در این زمینه نداشته؟

----------


## eshpilen

من تجربهء کار در دفتر املاک و ثبت قرارداد با سامانه املاک کشوری رو دارم.
اونم توکن داره. ولی سامانه کشوری املاک فقط با مرورگر IE کار میکنه. احتمالا سیستم توکن با اکتیوایکس کار میکنه که بازم به گمانم فقط IE ساپورت اکتیوایکس داره. ولی شک دارم شایدم اینطور نباشه! چون بهرحال نیاز و استفاده از توکن و امضای دیجیتال که منحصر به ویندوز و IE نمیشه، پس شاید یه سیستم دیگری داشته باشه یا به شکل دیگری بشه با مرورگرهای دیگر هم کار کنه.
خب چرا همون دفتر اسناد رسمی که میگی پیگیر نمیشی بپرسی اصلا مگه داکیومنت و اینا نداره؟ یعنی توکن با کاربرد عمومی میفروشن؟

----------


## mfeizi

متاسفانه من نتونستم مستندات فنی در موردش پیدا کنم

دفاتر اسناد رسمی هم سوال کردم فقط این توکن ها رو میفروشن اطلاعات فنی مناسبی در موردش ندارن

من میخام بدونم وقتی داریم یه وبسایت برنامه نویسی میکنیم سایت چطوری باید با این سخت افزار ارتباط برقرار کنه و امضای داخلش رو بخونه و بعد چطوری باید این امضا را اعتبارسنجی کرد

مرسی از جوابت

----------


## eshpilen

اینطور که من فهمیدم، سایت املاک کشوری از یک کنترل اکتیوایکس بنام CAPICOM برای استفاده از سرویسهای امنیتی ویندوز استفاده میکنه.

----------

